# X works! wait, now it's frozen...



## nighttime (Oct 27, 2011)

Setup:
I'm running FreeBSD 8.2 with fluxbox and I have a mostly working xorg.conf (attached).

Problem:
X starts up, then I can open firefox and browse for a few. But if I start moving windows around it freezes. This is a bigger problem and happens faster if I just use xterm and move it around. Of interest, the keyboard (which worked until the freeze) is totally done, that is caps lock and numlock are unresponsive. However, the mouse cursor still moves around the screen (just doesn't do anything) but its icon is frozen (usually as the 4 veined icon used for moving windows). 

Also, I can *ssh* to the box and it seems fine (except for X). If I try killing stuff, like X, fluxbox and xterm, the mouse stops responding but nothing else seems to happen.

Suggestions?


----------



## adamk (Oct 27, 2011)

Does it happen if you use only one of the video cards?  Does your Xorg.0.log file show anything interesting when X locks up?

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2011)

AFAIK, multi-card has not been supported in FreeBSD for a long time.  Remove one of the Device entries and the corresponding Screen entry, along with the mention of it in ServerLayout.  ServerFlags is unnecessary, that entry can also be put in ServerLayout.

xorg.conf is short enough that it's easier for everyone just to post it inline.  If you need to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log, put it on pastebin.com and post a link.


----------



## nighttime (Oct 27, 2011)

That seems to have solved the freeze issue. If both of my monitors are attached to the same card, can I use two screens?


----------



## adamk (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't believe the 'nv' driver supports multiple screens.  The radeon driver certainly does via xrandr, which will give you one large screen over two monitors.  The radeon driver also supports separate screens, but that will disable any acceleration.  Acceleration with separate screens on radeon requires kernel modesetting.

Adam


----------



## nighttime (Oct 28, 2011)

I seem to have spoken too soon whhen I said the freeze issue was resolved. It seems to take a much longer time but it did just freeze on me. Current xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option 	       "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor1"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "FlatPanel"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        #Option     "FPScale"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"            	# <i>
        #Option     "DualHead"			# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nv"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "G70GL [Quadro FX 4500]"
	BusID       "PCI:96:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## nighttime (Oct 28, 2011)

A tail on Xorg.0.log shows EQ overflowing:

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device Dell USB Keyboard
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) AutoAddDevices is off - not adding device.
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
[mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2011)

Use the proprietary nvidia driver from ports.  Or switch to the Radeon card and use the radeon driver from x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati.


----------



## nighttime (Oct 28, 2011)

At the risk of replying too quickly again, this seems to work. As a bonus I get both monitors working too!


----------

